# Holy Cow!!



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

So I was feeding and watering my frogs today and I noticed something moving around in one of the film containers...it seems My Blue Jeans who have shown no breeding activity at all!! have given me Tads!!! What a surprise!


----------



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice surprise indeed! Congrats.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Ta Da. great holiday news indeed.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice.

They can be secretive....those pumilio. 

I have some that I've never witnessed feeding or transport and 'pop' out hops a froglet


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am hoping mine does the same thing. I just put them in their viv on monday and the male calls up a storm!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Are there any updates? Have the tads progressed, or did they..uh... die?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> Very nice.
> 
> They can be secretive....those pumilio.
> 
> I have some that I've never witnessed feeding or transport and 'pop' out hops a froglet


happened to me this last week, twice. first with SLS but the second must be 3wks ootw, and i just noticed it.

james


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

james67 said:


> happened to me this last week, twice. first with SLS but the second must be 3wks ootw, and i just noticed it.
> 
> james


O man....I'm hoping for the same luck. Congrats James.


----------

